# We need a sub-forum like r/Incel on reddit for us to post about the real truth about life



## ICametoLurk (Mar 18, 2017)

Thread title.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 18, 2017)

Oh yeah, but move all the postings we've made thus far about the true nature of women into that sub-forum.

It would be similar to the GamerGate sub-forum but we talk about women instead of vidya.


----------



## Calooby (Mar 18, 2017)

Ironic shitposting about women with reasonable standards. Sounds funny to me.


----------



## drain (Mar 18, 2017)

Calooby said:


> Ironic shitposting about women with reasonable standards. Sounds funny to me.



who said it will be ironic


----------



## Tranhuviya (Mar 18, 2017)

I hate women and chads. For 24 years, my life has been suffering because of the torment inflicted upon on me by subhuman breasted creatures that use their attractive bodies to seduce me, and their subhuman meathead mates to beat me up when I attempt to perform closer examination. At times I have even considered suicide. The torment inflicted upon me by women and chads can not be repaid with a mate of my own to copulate with. No, it must be repaid with blood - blood of my oppressors.

I will descend upon this vapid world and destroy all in my path, burning through all women and chads who oppose me in my glorious mission of vengeance. None shall stop me, and I will be victorious. They will die screaming, and I will destroy their dreams with the rays of my divine wrath.


----------



## drain (Mar 18, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> I will descend upon this vapid world and destroy all in my path, burning through all women and chads who oppose me in my glorious mission of vengeance. None shall stop me, and I will be victorious. They will die screaming, and I will destroy their dreams with the rays of my divine wrath.



we need a "beautiful" rating for things like this


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 18, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> we need a "beautiful" rating for things like this


With it being this


----------



## drain (Mar 18, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> With it being this



_Look at our saint The Rodge and rejoice._
_Praise him_
_Peace my fellow loveshies_


----------



## Jason Genova (Mar 18, 2017)

Haven't had erection in two weeks. I need a walking stick to make it to the bathroom.

I genuinely feel mid to late 70's despite being 21yo. My bones feel like they grind together when doing basic physical manoeuvres like getting out of bed. The implications on my mental state are the worst. I feel like seasons go by like individual weeks and my long term memory is seriously failing. I can't differentiate between events that occurred in 2013-2016. I thought the Boston bombings occurred earlier this year when it happened in 2013. My 81yr grandmother has more energy than me and is in better physical shape.

I feel like I'm days way from dying from natural causes due to my elderly age.

I'm considering ringing a few retirement homes and asking if I can move in. I'm left with no other alternative. Or perhaps I can get an age care worker to come to my house and help me urinate and shower. Also I can't relate to anyone online since oldcels don't use the Internet.


----------



## drain (Mar 18, 2017)

Jason Genova said:


> Haven't had erection in two weeks. I need a walking stick to make it to the bathroom.
> 
> I genuinely feel mid to late 70's despite being 21yo. My bones feel like they grind together when doing basic physical manoeuvres like getting out of bed. The implications on my mental state are the worst. I feel like seasons go by like individual weeks and my long term memory is seriously failing. I can't differentiate between events that occurred in 2013-2016. I thought the Boston bombings occurred earlier this year when it happened in 2013. My 81yr grandmother has more energy than me and is in better physical shape.
> 
> ...



but dude,  i remember you from a totally unironic thread where you were acting extremely loveshy
is it copypasta or not


----------



## Broken Pussy (Mar 19, 2017)

You could come over to The Beauty Parlour and tell us how horrible we are.  If your makeup isn't terrible, we might listen.  You guys do wear makeup, right?


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 19, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> You could come over to The Beauty Parlour and tell us how horrible we are.  If your makeup isn't terrible, we might listen.  You guys do wear makeup, right?


Yes


----------



## drain (Mar 19, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> You could come over to The Beauty Parlour and tell us how horrible we are.



imma girl and i dont dare to step one feet on that place


----------



## Broken Pussy (Mar 19, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> imma girl and i dont dare to step one feet on that place



Why not?  We're nice.


----------



## drain (Mar 19, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Why not?  We're nice.



i dont even like wearing makeup that much and dont want to be bullied
also i dont hate other girls just bc theyre girls


----------



## Broken Pussy (Mar 19, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> i dont even like wearing makeup that much and dont want to be bullied
> also i dont hate other girls just bc theyre girls



We're actually pretty civil with each other for the most part.  And I can't speak for everyone, especially since people seem to really hate Amberlynn Reid, but I don't hate any of the cows, and if I did, it wouldn't be because they are women.  They're cows just like the male cows, we laugh because they are  exceptional.  I think, if we were in it because we hate other women, the objects of our attention would be entirely different people.

Nobody is going to bully you.  You'd be fine.  But you're free to select whatever flavor of cow you like, so if the girl cows aren't your thing, that's fine, too.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 19, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Oh yeah, but move all the postings we've made thus far about the true nature of women into that sub-forum.
> 
> It would be similar to the GamerGate sub-forum but we talk about women instead of vidya.




Just post it in the gg subforum. R/incel are just the same people in gamergate


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 19, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Nobody is going to bully you


>Kiwifarms
>not bullying


----------



## Broken Pussy (Mar 19, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> >Kiwifarms
> >not bullying



I swear to mighty Cthulhu, people in the BP mostly save their vitriol for the cows.  There isn't much interpersonal drama to speak of.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Mar 19, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> i dont even like wearing makeup that much and dont want to be bullied
> also i dont hate other girls just bc theyre girls



tbh I get off on being cyberbullied personally


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 20, 2017)

So basically, what happened is I decided to tell my family and close friends that I'm into Anal Vore by having a "coming-out" party. I don't think it went very well and that's why I'm here.

Let me elaborate.

I'm a male in my early 20's. If you were to ask me who I am, the 1st thing I would instantly say is "I am an anal vore fanatic". It's who I am. It's my identity. Anal vore is my life, and it felt important enough for me to tell my friends and family. I decided the best way to tell them would be to have an anal vore "coming-out party", though I didn't tell them that the party was going to be about anal vore ahead of time. I'm not stupid. I knew they would look it up in Google and see a bunch of stupid things and criticisms by trolls about it, so I decided that to make the best impression of anal vore I would have to present it to them myself.

I ordered pizzas and planned a lot of fun activities we could do that would explain to my friends and family what anal vore is.

It started when they came in through the door. I gave everyone a sealed envelope and told them not to open it until I said so. When everyone had arrived (grandparents, aunts and uncles, my parents, 3 of my cousins, and a couple non-family friends), I announced what the purpose of the part was and had them open the envelopes. I had commissioned a popular artist that I really like to draw sketches of each of my family members/friends anal voring me, and I printed these pictures out and put them in the envelope (he agreed to do the sketches for $5/each BTW so it wasn't too expensive for me). Everyone kinda laughed and a couple of them were confused when I explained (my grandpa got kind of mad at me though). I basically explained to them that I'm into anal vore and what it is. I don't think they took it very well though because they joked a lot about it (they kept asking if I was serious or if I was joking). A couple people (my parents and grandparents mostly) seemed upset though, unfortunately.

The next part of the party was I hooked up my laptop to my TV with an HDMI cable and I started showing them my favorite anal vore pictures on Ekas portal and other pictures that I had saved on my computer. This is where the party kind of took a turn for the worse. One of my uncles got really mad and started calling me names (I don't want to repeat them here) but my aunt defended me. We argued for a bit and most of my family left at that point...I kept showing them the anal vore pictures I liked on Ekas portal but they started leaving and only my cousins and close friends chose to remain and look at the pictures with me. What did I do wrong? Is this basically something that only younger people enjoy? Because I'm pretty sure my grandparents hated anal vore (I still love them though even if we can't see eye to eye on this subject that's extremely important to me).

Anyways the next part of the party that I had planned for so long and was expecting to be a bit hit was a kind of interactive anal-vore reading game. I had printed out one of my favorite anal vore stories from Eka's and I wanted to pass around the story and we would all read a part aloud, but that didn't really go as planned. One of my cousins said they thought it was "creepy"...? I tried to convince her that it'd be cool but no one wanted to do it. I had to read the story myself but when they started talking to each other about things NOT related to anal vore I kind of gave up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The party kind of fizzled out. We just watched TV for a bit, I kept talking about anal vore a bit (but not as much as I wanted) and after the party was over everyone (the people who were left at the end, anyway) finally left.

Did I do anything wrong? Should I try to do the party again, because I think they may have interpreted my interest wrong? It's really important for me and I want them to know, but how can I communicate my love of anal vore to my family members who are specifically picky about such issues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , such as my uncle who was intollerant of me? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LD 3187 (Mar 20, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> There isn't much interpersonal drama to speak of *YET*.



ftfy


----------

